# 6 men gangrape 14 year old in Sydney



## novasteve

Six men gang rape girl, 14, in Sydney | Sky News Australia

Why use the word unprovoked ? How would a girl provoke rape?


----------



## Damien

I once made the suggestion that these people should have their weapon removed!


----------



## Noomi

I assure you that once they are caught, they will be spending a good two decades (at least) behind bars.


----------



## Tank

"The men are all described as being of African appearance"


----------



## Noomi

Tank said:


> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"



Means nothing. White men rape too, you know.


----------



## thanatos144

Tank said:


> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"



So? 

tapatalk post


----------



## Indofred

Damien said:


> I once made the suggestion that these people should have their weapon removed!



I don't suggest it; I demand it.
Their bollocks should be added to the list of items to be chopped off.

Local pain killers only, so they can watch the amputations.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hey faggot novasteve why aren't you complaining about this being a local story being ignored by the media you fucker?


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing. White men rape too, you know.
Click to expand...


In this case it may be helpful.
It limits the number of men they have to look at as suspects.

One hopes the police are quick at their job.


----------



## TheOldSchool

thanatos144 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> tapatalk post
Click to expand...


It's the crux of the whole point of this thread.  steve gets to improve his skills at googling black people and tank gets to show steve some butt love.  They're practically a couple at this point the way they get off together on these kinds of things


----------



## Tank

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing. White men rape too, you know.
Click to expand...

Ya but, black men rape waaaay more often, especially in gangs


----------



## Faun

TheOldSchool said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> tapatalk post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the crux of the whole point of this thread.  steve gets to improve his skills at googling black people and tank gets to show steve some butt love.  They're practically a couple at this point the way they get off together on these kinds of things
Click to expand...


I noticed novasteve started 5 or 6 threads today -- all but one involving young girls being either raped or killed. Says a lot about the stories which he finds himself intrigued by.


----------



## Tank

You could always just ignore these story's like most libs do


----------



## Faun

Tank said:


> You could always just ignore these story's like most libs do



Are you saying this fascination with young girls being raped and killed is held by Conservatives?


----------



## Tank

Faun said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always just ignore these story's like most libs do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this fascination with young girls being raped and killed is held by Conservatives?
Click to expand...

Once again a liberal making a joke about negro gang rape.


----------



## Faun

Tank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always just ignore these story's like most libs do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this fascination with young girls being raped and killed is held by Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again a liberal making a joke about negro gang rape.
Click to expand...


You're nuts ... I made no joke.


----------



## Politico

Tank said:


> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"



Take your racist ass somewhere else for once.


----------



## bianco

thanatos144 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> tapatalk post
Click to expand...


Massive multicultural immigration...baaah!


----------



## thanatos144

Not in too the whole white power thing.  I leave that to democrats.  I don't care if people think skin color matters I stay in the real world

tapatalk post


----------



## bianco

On the 6pm news tonite the details were revealed;

A young guy and two young girls entered the park at 11pm...where the hell were their parents?...to buy drugs...the young guy was interviewed his face blanked out.

He said that a deal/price was agreed upon and he went home to get the money...obviously leaving one or both the girls alone in the park.

It was while he was gone that one of the men who raped the girl approached her, pushed her down and attacked her, his 5 friends then joining in.
The girl raped is said to be of Polynesian appearance.  [maybe Samoan, Tongan, NZ Maori etc]

Not sure if the Africans were the drug dealer/s or not.
Unfortunately for the girl none of her male relatives were in the vicinity to help her...they would've turned the Africans into mince meat.

Doonside suburb...mutlicultural-central.

The Africans ain't gonna be liking their stay in prison...more than a few Polynesian musclemen there.


----------



## bianco

You'd hope this girl is telling the truth, the last few gang rapes/rapes that were given massive coverage in the media, with resulting public outrage, have turned out to be false rape allegations.
Two recently, the other one about a year or so ago.

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_It is understood a further review of that footage led to the dropping of the case after it didn't support the girl's version of events.

A police spokeswoman said investigations into the matter were ongoing and wouldn't confirm if the girl would be charged with making false representations.

Mr Kooy spent four nights in Silverwater jail, *describing his time behind bars as "awful". _


----------



## Damien

Noomi said:


> I assure you that once they are caught, they will be spending a good two decades (at least) behind bars.



Possibly not.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Indofred said:


> Damien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once made the suggestion that these people should have their weapon removed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suggest it; I demand it.
> Their bollocks should be added to the list of items to be chopped off.
> 
> Local pain killers only, so they can watch the amputations.
Click to expand...


Not much of an extremist Muslim if ya ask me.  I say execution by dull carrot peeler and I'm 'kinda liberal.'


----------



## bianco

*After the Sydney gang rapes...*

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_The Sydney gang rapes were a series of gang rape attacks committed by a group of up to fourteen Lebanese Australian youths led by Bilal Skaf against Australian women and teenage girls, as young as 14, in Sydney Australia in 2000. The crimes &#8212; described as ethnically motivated hate crimes by officials and commentators[1][2][3] &#8212; were covered extensively by the news media, and prompted the passing of new laws. 
The nine men convicted of the gang rapes were sentenced to a total of more than 240 years in jail. According to court transcripts Judge Michael Finnane described the rapes as events "you hear about or read about only in the context of wartime atrocities".[4]

. Bilal Skaf led and orchestrated the three August 2000 attacks. 
. Mohammed Skaf, younger brother of Bilal Skaf, was one of the gang rapists.  
. Mohammed Sanoussi, then 18, gang rapist ............
etc _

#####

...*the law was changed. *

Gang rapist faces life in prison - National - www.smh.com.au

_Bonham, of Cabramatta, is the first person in NSW to plead guilty to a new gang rape charge, introduced after a spate of gang rapes in Sydney's west in 2000, *that carries a life sentence. *_


----------



## bianco

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_She said the 14-year-old was too traumatised to tell her or her sisters about what had occurred and was devastated *that online bullies had already targeted her daughter for simply being in the park where the sexual assault took place at night. *

She was reportedly &#8220;hanging out&#8221; with two friends in Bill Colbourne Reserve, Doonside around 11pm on Saturday night when the trio noticed &#8220;five or six&#8221; African-Australian men drinking alcohol.

The Daily Telegraph has obtained CCTV footage of a man buying a bottle of alcohol from the Doonside Cellars about 9pm on the night, who was yesterday identified by one of the victim&#8217;s friends as a member of the group in the park. Police are reviewing the CCTV image from the bottle shop and other businesses as they hunt down the rapists.

The victim&#8217;s friend, who cannot be identified, told The Daily Telegraph he had seen a group matching a description of the alleged offenders drinking from a liquor bottle shortly before his friend was raped.

&#8220;We were just hanging around,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I had to leave the park ...(The victim) is stressed today.&#8221;

*The girl&#8217;s friend said the men were known drug dealers *and that that the third friend in the group had intended to make a purchase. 
etc _

#####

Excuse me, known drug dealers?
Where have the cops been?
Why weren't they arrested long before this attack?


______________________________________________________________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Doonside suburb is in the western Sydney city/shire/borough of Blacktown. 

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_*RACE HATE REVENGE FEAR GRIPS THE WEST * Ben McClellan

COMMUNITY leaders have warned of possible reprisal attacks by Blacktown&#8217;s Pacific Islander community targeting young African-Australian men given the Islander heritage of the 14-year-old victim of Doonside&#8217;s gang rape.

_Thursday night in Blacktown was &#8220;fight night&#8221; with as many as 2000 youths congregating in the CBD and many gangs divided along African and Pacific Islander lines, former Blacktown police commander Mark Wright said.[/i]

#####

Massive multicultural immigration...baaah!


----------



## Indofred

Sad as it is true, drugs tend to bring with them a variety of other crimes.
That's one very good reason to be extremely harsh with drug dealers.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Sad as it is true, drugs tend to bring with them a variety of other crimes.
> That's one very good reason to be extremely harsh with drug dealers.



Yes, but not so harsh as to be turning living human beings into corpses like Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand etc do.

Each punishment should fit the crime each person commits.

Young people selling drugs to other young people [willing customers] [who are also committing a crime]...should be stopped from doing that.
For a first offence, should the dealers in such a case be given a prison sentence, and their future lives ruined?
No.
Ditto the users, customers of the drug dealers.

They all should be given hundreds of hours of community service sentences, with no criminal convictions recorded.
Also counselling by experts in the field.
Also drug boot camp.

Gang rape is a totally different thing altogether.


----------



## novasteve

So the victim was Pacific Islander and now they fear Pacific Islanders will attack blacks 

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## Katzndogz

novasteve said:


> So the victim was Pacific Islander and now they fear Pacific Islanders will attack blacks
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au



That's really funny!

Of course when it comes to minority tribalism there will be conflict.


----------



## bianco

novasteve said:


> So the victim was Pacific Islander and now they fear Pacific Islanders will attack blacks
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au



Yes, that's about it.

Massive multicultural immigration/refugee intake...some people say all 'dumped' in Blacktown. Blacktown itself is basically just a suburb with a small CBD, a largish mall at its centre. The Shire/local council area takes in many suburbs.
Public/private housing, high[especially youth] unemployment, high birthrate.
Next minute there's 'fight night' Thursday night in the CBD with 2000 young males from the two main multicultural groups , many in gangs...spoiling for a fight...likely after a war on Facebook.



Blacktown City Council - Home

_Welcome to Blacktown City

A modern bustling city of 48 residential suburbs, Blacktown City is home for over 318,000 people, making it the largest city by population in NSW. _

#####

It's not 'third world' by any means...yet.


Then there are Pacific Islanders fighting each other...rampaging thru the Mt Druitt [one of Blacktown's 48 residential suburbs'] mall...after an apparent dispute on Facebook.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xZkQ9DPRl4 [/ame]


----------



## bianco

novasteve said:


> So the victim was Pacific Islander and now they fear Pacific Islanders will attack blacks
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au



Then there were Indians rioting in Harris Park, also in Sydney's West...Indians V Middle Easterners.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9maPmQvwIAE]Indians assaulted by Lebanese youths - YouTube[/ame]



in Qld state...Pacific Islanders v Aborigines;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMIdHIczmIs]LOGAN VIOLENCE - YouTube[/ame]



and in Melbourne;

Youtube 'street gangs of Melbourne", White victims...Arab gangs.



Multicultural Australia...baaah!


----------



## bianco

Boy, 16 charged over western Sydney gang rape | News.com.au

_A BOY, 16, will face court today accused of being involved in the gang rape of a 14-year-old girl in a western Sydney park. 
The teenager went to Blacktown Police Station yesterday and was charged with one count of sexual assault.

He was in custody last night, having been refused bail.

The girl&#8217;s mother last night told The Daily Telegraph she was &#8220;happy&#8221; and &#8220;relieved&#8221; at the news of an arrest.

&#8220;I am relieved and happy and I hope the police find the rest of them soon ... by the weekend,&#8221; she said.

The mother said her daughter was being helped through the ordeal by friends and family members.

&#8220;She is OK, when the family is around,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;Everyone is helping her &#8212; family, friends, church, neighbours, she&#8217;s got a lot of support. _

#####

More young lives ruined.
This should never have happened...if only all the kids had been tucked up in bed at home instead of being where they were.


----------



## SayMyName

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The men are all described as being of African appearance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing. White men rape too, you know.
Click to expand...


If true, it means quite a bit. Gang rape is a growing problem in many places of the world. Rape is a crime of violence against women, but when it involves more than one perpetrator in public areas with people you do not know, it signals extremely hostile attitudes towards not only women, but the culture in general. If the men were of a different race and culture, it needs to be talked about and addressed openly until solved, not left to burying one's head in the sand.


----------



## freedombecki

All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."


----------



## Noomi

freedombecki said:


> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."



Ooh, okay. I hadn't heard about that. Will have to read up on it.


----------



## SayMyName

freedombecki said:


> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."



Please supply link for those who would like to read more. If we are talking about the same case, as of yesterday charges were still being sought in this latest tragedy.

Boy, 16 charged over western Sydney gang rape


----------



## novasteve

Demonising people of colour is no way to make society safer | Siv Parker | Comment is free | theguardian.com

more liberal nonsense on the topic.


----------



## novasteve

freedombecki said:


> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."



Why did you make that up?


----------



## freedombecki

novasteve said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you make that up?
Click to expand...

Sorry, novasteve. I wasn't responding to you, I was responding to another poster who posted a link to an alleged rape that showed there was no truth to the accusers claims as revealed in a video made of her leaving a train station, unlike what she claimed happened. I was tired last night and forgot to leave the link. My bad.

Here's the link I should have added: Charges Dropped for rape at Train Station with security tape review.


----------



## Noomi

SayMyName said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please supply link for those who would like to read more. If we are talking about the same case, as of yesterday charges were still being sought in this latest tragedy.
> 
> Boy, 16 charged over western Sydney gang rape
Click to expand...


I checked, its a different case - the one she speaks of is a case of a teenager being attacked after leaving a train. Which video footage disproves.


----------



## SayMyName

Noomi said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> All charges dropped. Videos showed girl's version of the story was unsupported. Man walked free after 4 days in prison he described as "awful."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please supply link for those who would like to read more. If we are talking about the same case, as of yesterday charges were still being sought in this latest tragedy.
> 
> Boy, 16 charged over western Sydney gang rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked, its a different case - the one she speaks of is a case of a teenager being attacked after leaving a train. Which video footage disproves.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Noomi. It will, sadly, be interesting to see the outcome of this tragedy. If true, hopefully the perpetrators are found and put away and a commitment made by the community to work together to put a stop to what is causing these acts in the first place.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I hope each and everyone of these pieces of shit are executed. Trash of humanity!


----------



## ScienceRocks

novasteve said:


> Demonising people of colour is no way to make society safer | Siv Parker | Comment is free | theguardian.com
> 
> more liberal nonsense on the topic.



Treating them differently is no way to run society either. Do a crime = do the time.


----------



## bianco

Matthew said:


> I hope each and everyone of these pieces of shit are executed. Trash of humanity!



That won't be happening.
bianco-ilk marchd in the streets long ago to end the execution-homiciding of human beings in death chambers;


http://www.theage.com.au/news/in-depth/the-death-of-ronald-ryan/2007/02/01/1169919473225.html 



> Public reaction to Ronald Ryan&#8217;s execution would lead to the end of capital punishment in Australia.
> 
> Apart from an occasion to remember Australia's last official neck-breaking, the anniversary of Ryan's hanging will be observed as a signal moment in our political history: it marks the event that prompted state governments still retaining the death penalty to cut the crimson thread running through Australia's history and abolish capital punishment.
> 
> .....whose sanctioned execution by the Victorian government of Liberal premier Sir Henry Bolte caused *a firestorm of community opposition, the scale and intensity of which dwarfs most modern-day protests.*
> 
> It ensured that no government anywhere in the country would politically risk imposing the death penalty again. Victoria abolished the penalty in 1975. The last state to do so, Western Australia, abolished it in 1984.[/i]


----------



## Imperious

I have to ask, did the OP designate the tags for this post himself or are they automatically generated? But anyways, this story is very sad, and disappointing to hear, it's unfortunate that these cases are coming up more in more in Australia, my friends seem very animate blaming this on the new immigrants, this reminds me of those stories we hear monthly coming out of India.


----------

